# Really hurt myself this time



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A many of you know from FB, I had a pretty bad skiing injury on Friday. My first run of the day on Friday, a steep slope that I've taken hundreds of times, but first run and first day of skiing this year, I fell. Kind of a sit fall but I heard a pop. :w00t: I know that sound too well. I stood up and Jim suggested I see how I was and when I had trouble making a turn and suggested the ski patrol, he thought I should get out of the middle of the trail and maybe he could get the lift attendant at the top of another lift to call the patrol. Well next turn was excruciating so it was time for the patrol. One just came over a rise and saw us. She called for a sled and I was taken down the mountain (my 3rd sled ride in my life). 
They don't have a doctor at the base med. office but I know this injury too well. It was very painful - I can't straighten my knee or put any weight on it so assuming a torn ligament or two or meniscus tear or both. :mellow: Same knee that I tore the ACL and MCL 28 years ago; the other knee I had torn the ACL and meniscus in 2003. I already had crutches at the house. :smilie_tischkante: and iced it for 24 hours. It's less painful than before and I've been able to sleep more at night. First night got 2 hours of sleep two times

So methinks I will never downhill ski again in my life.:smcry: I just can't take this. I've skied since I was 22 and had many great years and love my second state of VT. Going back to NYC tomorrow for an ortho and MRI. So sad because I love skiing but this is way too impinging on my life when I'm injured this way. First knee took 6 months to walk normally. 

So I apologize that I'm not on SM or my computer until just now and probably won't be for a few days. Painful to sit at a table, so using iPhone and it's a pain to post from on here. 

Sending you all New Year's love and best wishes for 2013. I certainly hope it will be a way better year for all of us !!!:drinkup::smootch: Anyone who already communicated their care on FB don't feel compelled to do so here. I know you're all busy for NYE.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Such a shame Sue, and you didn't even get to enjoy the day skiing or even one hill. I hope it heals more quickly than you expect, and wishing you all the best for you, Jim, David and Tyler for 2013!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh crap! I am so mad at you for hurting my buddy...YOU. I just hope it isn't as bad as you fear. I'm sorry that you are hurt and even sorrier that a wonderful long phase of your life is going to be the past.:bysmilie::grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sue, I commented on Facebook but have been keeping an eye on the update. So sorry the news isn't good. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh wow Sue, how sad; not even getting to enjoy any skiing at tall!
Sounds very painful and long recovery. So very sorry this happened.
Skiing is such fun, but injuries definitely put a damper on that fun!
Try to be patient in your recovery.
Hugs,


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue, I'm so sorry! That really sucks, especially since its something you love to do. Hoping it's minor and heals quickly!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sorry about your injury! Hoping that it's not as bad as you think, and praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Like I said Sue, let's go to Virgin Gorda for some rehab. Water therapy. I'll take good care of you!

Feel better my friend. I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, so sorry to hear that....the most important thing is to get better and heal. Sending hugs and prayers to you!! Hope 2013 is a great year for us all!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue so sorry for your injury. I hope it can be repaired quickly.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no~~~~!! I am sorry you were injured Sue. I hope you heal and recover quickly.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon. I injured my knee now way as bad as you it just hurt. First and last time I have ever skied.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, so sorry that has happened. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sue, I am so sorry about the fall but I am glad it wasn't worse of an injury (like one to your head). But, it must be so painful for you and disappointing. I hope and pray that all goes okay with the MRI and ortho visit. Rest up and know that we are thinking of you ::hugs::


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sorry you hurt yourself Sue. I hope you got to the doctor today and you are on the mend.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your injury!! That just plain ol' sucks!!! We can sit on the side lines together this year!! Rest up and let us know how the appt and MRI goes.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Sue..how terrible!!! Bless your heart...getting older stinks, doesn't it?! Our "bods" just aren't as forgiving as they once were..:bysmilie: I just hate that you have to go through this again... I turned 60 today and I feel it...waaaa:yucky:... I am praying that you would heal quickly...hang in there, sweet lady.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Sue, I am so sorry to hear you injured your knee again:angry:. I hope it just turns out to be a terrible sprain. I feel your pain:angry: as I felt a pop in my knee when we were in NY helping to get my Mom up after she fell out of bed. Had to take her to the ER and she pushed 2 vertebrae, L5 and S1 slightly forward and is in excruciating pain. This happenned the day after we got to NY. The first day we checked the basement in her house and it had about an inch of water on the whole floor, the ceiling was sagging in one part under the bathroom and a flood of water came out after we punctured it. Turned out the toilet was leaking. We spent the whole night mopping up and dragging all the wet ,sopping stuff upstairs and outside. We had just gotten to bed around 4:30 am and my Mom fell out of bed. She lives with my sister, so to give my sister a break we took her to her house and then the fun:w00t: began.Needless to say this visit was a disaster.
I really hope for you that this is not a serious injury. Feel better soon. I can't wait until this year is over and that 2013 will be awesome for all of us:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you got hurt so badly doing what you love. I quit downhill 20 years ago when my knees just got too bad,afraid to risk permanent injury...oh how I miss it!
Praying you heal quickly and find a less dangerous activity...Love and hugs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I just wrote you something on FB. Happy New Year to you, Jim, and Tyler! Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sue I sure hope your knee feels better and soon!!! Happy New Year!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh no Sue--:angry: Say it ain't so..I am so sorry this happened...About same way I tore my knee in CO. Gosh, I will pray somehow it heals so you can ski again. I am so sorry Sue, I know how you love going to your home in Vermont and skiing. Such a big part of your life, I don't know what to say. 
Sending you virtual hugs my friend. :grouphug:

ps
I know too well how those phones are a pain to post on.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good grief....here you go again! OUCH!!!! Like I said before....I believe snow should be enjoyed in pictures, not in person. That's what the caribbean is for....and when you are all better, maybe we should all take a trip to float around in the clear blue water. 

In the mean time, we'll just call you Hop-a-long Cassidy..errrr....Sue.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry sue! I guess you have to wait for the MRI, but let us know what the doctor says. Try to rest and watch some good movies with Tyler!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you much love and healing wishes Sue. I know you must be so sad at the thought of not skiing anymore. Life can be quite unfair at times, can it not? Lifting up a prayer for you.


----------



## Cherish (Aug 7, 2012)

:flowers: I'll pray for you to have a speedy and complete recovery. Years ago a relative of mine injured himself on skis & hasn't been back since. Please don't do that. Vermont mountians are still fun even if you don't "ski". Snowmobiles can give a great ride! (And cross country skiing with a leg brace might be an option). I'm a "Black Diamond" girl at heart and it's not just skiing that we experience. . .the lodge, the cocoa, the little kids in pink snow-suits, the clean air and amazing feeling of snow all around us, winters joy is a bigger part of the reason we love it. It's still yours! Vermont is your second State. Just think of doing donuts on a snowmobile - now that sounds fun! 
Happy New Year Sue. Many good times for you ahead! :drinkup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cherish said:


> :flowers: I'll pray for you to have a speedy and complete recovery. Years ago a relative of mine injured himself on skis & hasn't been back since. Please don't do that. Vermont mountians are still fun even if you don't "ski". Snowmobiles can give a great ride! (And cross country skiing with a leg brace might be an option). I'm a "Black Diamond" girl at heart and it's not just skiing that we experience. . .the lodge, the cocoa, the little kids in pink snow-suits, the clean air and amazing feeling of snow all around us, winters joy is a bigger part of the reason we love it. It's still yours! Vermont is your second State. Just think of doing donuts on a snowmobile - now that sounds fun!
> Happy New Year Sue. Many good times for you ahead! :drinkup:


Sue, I love what Marie wrote here! It sounds so uplifting ... and, now I would love to visit Vermont! It sounds like so much fun!

I am thinking about you a lot, Sue. Sending you lots more love and healing hugs.:smootch::heart::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree Marie. Very sweet, and so uplifting and positive. :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope all is well and that you are feeling much better!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Such a shame Sue, and you didn't even get to enjoy the day skiing or even one hill. I hope it heals more quickly than you expect, and wishing you all the best for you, Jim, David and Tyler for 2013!


Thanks so much, Brenda. :hugging:


Sylie said:


> Oh crap! I am so mad at you for hurting my buddy...YOU. I just hope it isn't as bad as you fear. I'm sorry that you are hurt and even sorrier that a wonderful long phase of your life is going to be the past.:bysmilie::grouphug:


Thanks, Sylvia. It really is a loss to me. I love to ski but can't take this anymore!


TLR said:


> Sue, I commented on Facebook but have been keeping an eye on the update. So sorry the news isn't good. Will keep you in my prayers.


Thanks, Tracey.I appreciate the prayers. 


Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh wow Sue, how sad; not even getting to enjoy any skiing at tall!
> Sounds very painful and long recovery. So very sorry this happened.
> Skiing is such fun, but injuries definitely put a damper on that fun!
> Try to be patient in your recovery.
> Hugs,


Thanks, Claire. Trying to be patient about it and put a good spin on it though can''t think of one now. Oh, maybe the money I'll save on lift tickets. 


maggieh said:


> Sue, I'm so sorry! That really sucks, especially since its something you love to do. Hoping it's minor and heals quickly!


Thanks so much, Maggie. 


Furbabies mom said:


> So sorry about your injury! Hoping that it's not as bad as you think, and praying for a quick recovery!


Thanks, Debbie. I can't straighten my leg or bend it all the way so think it's somewhat serious.


MoonDog said:


> Like I said Sue, let's go to Virgin Gorda for some rehab. Water therapy. I'll take good care of you!
> 
> Feel better my friend. I'm so sorry this happened to you.


Robin - I'm ready. If only I could pack my bag. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I guess i could try to smash clothes in with my crutch.:w00t:


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, so sorry to hear that....the most important thing is to get better and heal. Sending hugs and prayers to you!! Hope 2013 is a great year for us all!!


Thanks so much, Barbara. Am hoping 2013 will treat all of us well.


wkomorow said:


> Sue so sorry for your injury. I hope it can be repaired quickly.


Thanks, Walter. I hope so too. Glad I got pix of Christmas reveal of all your SS gifts. I'd never make it down on the floor, or up, right now. :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh no~~~~!! I am sorry you were injured Sue. I hope you heal and recover quickly.


I hope so too


Deborah said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I injured my knee now way as bad as you it just hurt. First and last time I have ever skied.:sLo_grouphug3:


At least I got in many years of skiing but with some breaks after my injuries. I'll have to look back fondly at my youth when I used to fly down the mountains and do moguls like they were nothing.



ladodd said:


> Wow, so sorry that has happened. I hope you heal quickly.


Thanks so much!


hoaloha said:


> Sue, I am so sorry about the fall but I am glad it wasn't worse of an injury (like one to your head). But, it must be so painful for you and disappointing. I hope and pray that all goes okay with the MRI and ortho visit. Rest up and know that we are thinking of you ::hugs::


Marisa - what you said is true. Head trauma far worse. That's why we all wear helmets. I wouldn't ski without it! Have had a hassle trying to get an ortho to see me but am set for next week. :w00t: Yup nothing until then and most offices said they could see me Jan. 28 :blink:


Dixie's Mama said:


> I'm sorry you hurt yourself Sue. I hope you got to the doctor today and you are on the mend.


Thanks so much, Elaine.


lmillette said:


> Sorry to hear of your injury!! That just plain ol' sucks!!! We can sit on the side lines together this year!! Rest up and let us know how the appt and MRI goes.


I know - we'll be hanging around the lounge drinking hot cocoas.


aprilb said:


> Oh, Sue..how terrible!!! Bless your heart...getting older stinks, doesn't it?! Our "bods" just aren't as forgiving as they once were..:bysmilie: I just hate that you have to go through this again... I turned 60 today and I feel it...waaaa:yucky:... I am praying that you would heal quickly...hang in there, sweet lady.:grouphug::grouphug:


Thanks, April. I did this to myself almost 30 years ago so I can't blame age alone. Just bad knees


Maisie and Me said:


> Oh Sue, I am so sorry to hear you injured your knee again:angry:. I hope it just turns out to be a terrible sprain. I feel your pain:angry: as I felt a pop in my knee when we were in NY helping to get my Mom up after she fell out of bed. Had to take her to the ER and she pushed 2 vertebrae, L5 and S1 slightly forward and is in excruciating pain. This happenned the day after we got to NY. The first day we checked the basement in her house and it had about an inch of water on the whole floor, the ceiling was sagging in one part under the bathroom and a flood of water came out after we punctured it. Turned out the toilet was leaking. We spent the whole night mopping up and dragging all the wet ,sopping stuff upstairs and outside. We had just gotten to bed around 4:30 am and my Mom fell out of bed. She lives with my sister, so to give my sister a break we took her to her house and then the fun:w00t: began.Needless to say this visit was a disaster.
> I really hope for you that this is not a serious injury. Feel better soon. I can't wait until this year is over and that 2013 will be awesome for all of us:wub:


Wow, that sounds like quite a bad time that you all had Hope you're all better now. I'm just hoping I can do rehab again and not need surgery but not sure.


michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry you got hurt so badly doing what you love. I quit downhill 20 years ago when my knees just got too bad,afraid to risk permanent injury...oh how I miss it!
> Praying you heal quickly and find a less dangerous activity...Love and hugs!


Thanks, Michelle. I luckily had so many years on the slopes enjoying it. Nothing like a cold crisp clear day. I try to avoid the other ones. :HistericalSmiley: Hope my only hobby won't be knitting.:w00t:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I just wrote you something on FB. Happy New Year to you, Jim, and Tyler! Sending you love and hugs.


Thanks, Marie. Love you!!!


bellaratamaltese said:


> Sue I sure hope your knee feels better and soon!!! Happy New Year!


Thanks, Stacy. A little each day. 


SammieMom said:


> Oh no Sue--:angry: Say it ain't so..I am so sorry this happened...About same way I tore my knee in CO. Gosh, I will pray somehow it heals so you can ski again. I am so sorry Sue, I know how you love going to your home in Vermont and skiing. Such a big part of your life, I don't know what to say.
> Sending you virtual hugs my friend. :grouphug:
> 
> ps
> I know too well how those phones are a pain to post on.


Kandis - did you need surgery or just rehab? I got by with rehab both times.


The A Team said:


> Good grief....here you go again! OUCH!!!! Like I said before....I believe snow should be enjoyed in pictures, not in person. That's what the caribbean is for....and when you are all better, maybe we should all take a trip to float around in the clear blue water.
> 
> In the mean time, we'll just call you Hop-a-long Cassidy..errrr....Sue.


Pat - I could be who was it? Festus on Gunsmoke limping along saying "Marshall Dillon. Marshall Dillon." :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Yup I think the only activity I should have on vacation is lounge chairing. Wait, didn't I get sun poisoning last year? Arghhhhh


ckanen2n said:


> So sorry sue! I guess you have to wait for the MRI, but let us know what the doctor says. Try to rest and watch some good movies with Tyler!


Thanks, Carole. Will let you know as soon as I do.


Summergirl73 said:


> Sending you much love and healing wishes Sue. I know you must be so sad at the thought of not skiing anymore. Life can be quite unfair at times, can it not? Lifting up a prayer for you.


Bridget, you've got that right. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cherish said:


> :flowers: I'll pray for you to have a speedy and complete recovery. Years ago a relative of mine injured himself on skis & hasn't been back since. Please don't do that. Vermont mountians are still fun even if you don't "ski". Snowmobiles can give a great ride! (And cross country skiing with a leg brace might be an option). I'm a "Black Diamond" girl at heart and it's not just skiing that we experience. . .the lodge, the cocoa, the little kids in pink snow-suits, the clean air and amazing feeling of snow all around us, winters joy is a bigger part of the reason we love it. It's still yours! Vermont is your second State. Just think of doing donuts on a snowmobile - now that sounds fun!
> Happy New Year Sue. Many good times for you ahead! :drinkup:


Marie - thanks so much. Really made me feel better. Not sure if my knee even fixed will hold up to snowmobiling but there are gorgeous horse drawn sleigh rides and snow shoeing. I'm hoping to be able to cross country. I love that more than downhill on some days. I do have beautiful views from my house too. I should really be thankful for what I have!! Thanks for reminding me of that Marie. :grouphug:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I love what Marie wrote here! It sounds so uplifting ... and, now I would love to visit Vermont! It sounds like so much fun!
> 
> I am thinking about you a lot, Sue. Sending you lots more love and healing hugs.:smootch::heart::wub:


:amen:


Leila'sMommy said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much Pam.


maltese manica said:


> Hope all is well and that you are feeling much better!!!!!


Thanks, Janene!!

I have an appt with an orthopedist on Monday and with another one on Wed. That was the soonest I could get. :blink: All your good wishes are really helping. Kind of painful to post -- sitting at desk -- but will try.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

(Kandis - did you need surgery or just rehab? I got by with rehab both times.)

Sue-- Sorry I can't remember what type of knee injury you have. I had one fall/sliding sideways is more like it down an icy slope (far) which I went to rehab, can't remember how long though. I had that common surgery torn meniscus. Since you only had rehab, maybe that is all you need and you will ski again. Did you get MRI yet? That's how they found mine. Listen, I think I know what she meant when she said you prob won't ski agian in VT. I knew my leg somehow would need surgery when it happened. I felt / heard it tear. It hurt a lot for a bit, then eased off and was a dull ache. Couldn't really do much. After surgery it healed great, BUT when I ski I can tell it's not a 100% knee esp on turns. So I'm tentative on ski's  and that is not safe thing to be. So that's not really skiing like before is it. I ski the bunny slopes or sit it out. I haven't been in a long while and who knows with this economy if when we will get everyone together again to go to CO.  I love Colorado so much. But I have always wanted to go to Vermont too.
I hope you can get the surgery whatever kind and ski again. don't give up hope yet.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending you hugs of healing! 
The pain of knee problems can be so debilitating (I have lots of knee issues ).
Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sue, I know that's so disappointing! It's was always my biggest fear to injure my knee when we went skiing! You'll just have to take up snowmobiling or cross country skiing I guess! Or what about snowboarding? I could totally see you on a snowboard! I didn't read through the whole thread, but I'm guessing you'll be having surgery? I hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sue, I'm so sorry to hear about your ski accident!

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts to you for a quick recovery! :hugging:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> (Kandis - did you need surgery or just rehab? I got by with rehab both times.)
> 
> Sue-- Sorry I can't remember what type of knee injury you have. I had one fall/sliding sideways is more like it down an icy slope (far) which I went to rehab, can't remember how long though. I had that common surgery torn meniscus. Since you only had rehab, maybe that is all you need and you will ski again. Did you get MRI yet? That's how they found mine. Listen, I think I know what she meant when she said you prob won't ski agian in VT. I knew my leg somehow would need surgery when it happened. I felt / heard it tear. It hurt a lot for a bit, then eased off and was a dull ache. Couldn't really do much. After surgery it healed great, BUT when I ski I can tell it's not a 100% knee esp on turns. So I'm tentative on ski's  and that is not safe thing to be. So that's not really skiing like before is it. I ski the bunny slopes or sit it out. I haven't been in a long while and who knows with this economy if when we will get everyone together again to go to CO.  I love Colorado so much. But I have always wanted to go to Vermont too.
> I hope you can get the surgery whatever kind and ski again. don't give up hope yet.


Kandis - I will likely need to get an MRI once I see the doc. I need an Rx to get one. I won't even do bunny slopes after this.


joyomom said:


> Thinking of you and sending you hugs of healing!
> The pain of knee problems can be so debilitating (I have lots of knee issues ).
> Hope you feel better soon!!!!


Thanks, Joy. So you know how this feels? It's my third injury so three strikes I'm out


StevieB said:


> Sue, I know that's so disappointing! It's was always my biggest fear to injure my knee when we went skiing! You'll just have to take up snowmobiling or cross country skiing I guess! Or what about snowboarding? I could totally see you on a snowboard! I didn't read through the whole thread, but I'm guessing you'll be having surgery? I hope you're feeling better!!


Celeta -- snowboarding :w00t::w00t: I'm way too old for that. Then I'd probably break my butt or my face!!! I'm actually hoping I can rehab again but will have to see what the doc says. I'll let you know.


Alexa said:


> Sue, I'm so sorry to hear about your ski accident!
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts to you for a quick recovery! :hugging:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Alexandra. Since you're a skier too I know that you know how hard this will be never to do it again but it really ruins the rest of my life when I'm out of commission for months. I'll just find other things to do:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you Sue---as I said on FB you always do things in such a grand way! :HistericalSmiley:
I know you love to ski so am sad w. you that it is looking less likely in the future! :smcry: There are many things in life (good ones, I mean) that we have to give up someplace on the journey, it is always hard to do and we normally fight it. I hope you can make peace w/what ever you are called to abandon & embrace some new things that will fill up your heart to overflowing! :thumbsup: Sometimes the things we leave behind make new spaces for significant discoveries! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sue, Just letting you know I am thinking about you and praying for a speedy recovery!!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to read this Sue- i hope your knee recovers very soon :grouphug: and I wish u and your family a very happy and healthy 2013.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Sue.  I do hope you feel better soon.

I took a bad fall about 10 years ago when I went on a run that kinda iced up as the sun went down. Really nasty bruising, luckily not as bad as you, but enough to really put me off. Haven't been again yet, and may not. Although we have beautiful Whistler/Blackcomb very close, so could be tempting on the bunny hill.  When I took my kids to Smugglers Notch when they were much younger, they pretty much all ended up getting hurt to different degrees. It can be pretty dangerous. They were in the ski camp for their ages and abilities too, so weren't doing anything they shouldn't.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thinking of you Sue---as I said on FB you always do things in such a grand way! :HistericalSmiley:
> I know you love to ski so am sad w. you that it is looking less likely in the future! :smcry: There are many things in life (good ones, I mean) that we have to give up someplace on the journey, it is always hard to do and we normally fight it. I hope you can make peace w/what ever you are called to abandon & embrace some new things that will fill up your heart to overflowing! :thumbsup: Sometimes the things we leave behind make new spaces for significant discoveries! :wub:


Sandi - I am trying to keep the attitude that I'll find other things to keep me amused. I'll miss it a lot but then I'll try to think of the crappy ski days -- really icy, windy, too many moguls, crowded slopes and think, "Gee I'm kind of glad I'm not there." At least that's what I tell myself.:thumbsup:


Maisie and Me said:


> Sue, Just letting you know I am thinking about you and praying for a speedy recovery!!!:wub:


Thanks so much, Michelle. Hope it's speedy too.


Katkoota said:


> I am so sorry to read this Sue- i hope your knee recovers very soon :grouphug: and I wish u and your family a very happy and healthy 2013.


Thanks so much, Kat. So great to see you post. :chili::chili: Wishing the same for you and your family.


silverhaven said:


> I am sorry to hear that Sue.  I do hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took a bad fall about 10 years ago when I went on a run that kinda iced up as the sun went down. Really nasty bruising, luckily not as bad as you, but enough to really put me off. Haven't been again yet, and may not. Although we have beautiful Whistler/Blackcomb very close, so could be tempting on the bunny hill.  When I took my kids to Smugglers Notch when they were much younger, they pretty much all ended up getting hurt to different degrees. It can be pretty dangerous. They were in the ski camp for their ages and abilities too, so weren't doing anything they shouldn't.


Oh gosh, close to Whistler -- that's been one of my dream places to ski. :huh: That would tempt me even if it was the green trails. :thumbsup: I know a lot of families who have gone to Smugglers and have a ball but it's al about the weather and amount of snow. I can't use bad conditions as an excuse although both jim and david said that when they skied after my accident it wasn't great-- very uneven between powder and scratchy though it had snowed like crazy. I'll blame it on the groomers. :innocent:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My daughter and bf are visiting on the 22nd for a wk, we intend to head to whistler then. The food and environment are just gorgeous I hear. It takes about 2 hrs from here by car.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have the internet tonight :chili:

I check in when I can to see how my friends are,
OH MY GOSH SUE, I have been praying for you, now I have a specfic prayer.:innocent: I love you Sue, get rest stay away from the snow, how aboutr coming to visit me:biggrin::heart: I'm so sorry this happened Sue.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sue, 
Haven't been on much. You poor thing. I pray you get some relief and praying for a speedy recovery. Hey, how about ice skating? A new rink opened in BPC right on the water. We can be partners, if we don't freeze to death first. Lol.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, hope your feeling a better. Hugs!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Sue What a shame! Hope you have a speedy recovery. HUGS to you.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> My daughter and bf are visiting on the 22nd for a wk, we intend to head to whistler then. The food and environment are just gorgeous I hear. It takes about 2 hrs from here by car.  I am looking forward to it.


I'm so jealous!!!!!


Matilda's mommy said:


> I have the internet tonight :chili:
> 
> I check in when I can to see how my friends are,
> OH MY GOSH SUE, I have been praying for you, now I have a specfic prayer.:innocent: I love you Sue, get rest stay away from the snow, how aboutr coming to visit me:biggrin::heart: I'm so sorry this happened Sue.


Aww, Paula, I could certainly use your prayers right now. Looks like I'm heading towards surgery so no visits for some time.. Love you!!


KAG said:


> Oh Sue,
> Haven't been on much. You poor thing. I pray you get some relief and praying for a speedy recovery. Hey, how about ice skating? A new rink opened in BPC right on the water. We can be partners, if we don't freeze to death first. Lol.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Right, Kerry. That's all I need. The way I see it, at least snow is softer than ICE!!! I'm not an ice skater at all...never got that gene I'd just bring you down, literally. :HistericalSmiley:


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, hope your feeling a better. Hugs!!


Thanks so much Barbara. Will be posting an update shortly since I saw the doc today.


Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: Sue What a shame! Hope you have a speedy recovery. HUGS to you.:grouphug:


Thanks so much Jeanne. Hugs gladly accepted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you aren't having a lot of pain sweet Sue. :grouphug:


----------

